# Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (7. August 2013)

*Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Testet und behaltet eine von drei Wasserkühlsystemen für Prozessoren von Enermax!

*Enermax ELC120-TA:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Enermax ELC120-TB:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Enermax ELC240:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wasserkühlsystem ELC120 besteht aus einem Single-Radiator für  120-mm-Lüfter und einem Kühlblock samt Pumpe, die über zwei 31,5  Zentimeter lange Schläuche miteinander verbunden sind. Die Montage ist  auf Mainboards mit den Intel-Sockeln 775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366 und  2011 sowie den AMD-Sockeln AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1 und FM2 möglich. Die  Wasserkühlsysteme ELC120-TA und ELC120-TB unterscheiden sich bei der  Belüftung: Während der TA-Variante zwei T.B.Apollish-Ventilatoren mit  blauen LEDs beiliegen, ist die TB-Version mit T.B.Silence-Lüftern  ausgestattet. Drei Profile begrenzen die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit der  Ventilatoren mit 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss wahlweise auf 1.500 U/min  (Silent-Modus), 1.800 U/min (Performance-Modus) oder 2.200 U/Min  (Overclock-Modus).

Die Enermax-Kühllösung ELC240 basiert auf  einem Dual-Radiator mit zwei T.B.Silence-Lüftern im 120-mm-Format. Das  Montagesystem ist Kühlblocks ist zu Hauptplatinen mit den Intel-Sockeln  775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366 und 2011 sowie den AMD-Sockeln AM2(+),  AM3(+), FM1 und FM2 kompatibel. Im Silent-Modus drehen die Ventilatoren  mit bis zu 1.500 U/min, höhere Maximaldrehzahlen sind durch Auswahl des  Performance-Modus (1.800 U/min) oder des Overclock-Modus (2.200 U/min)  möglich. Der Anschluss der PWM-Lüfter erfolgt mittels 4-Pin-Anschluss.  Wie bei den ELC120-Modellen kommt eine Pumpe mit Keramik-Lager zum  Einsatz, die für 50.000 Betriebsstunden ausgelegt ist.

Mehr Informationen zu den Wasserkühlsystemen gibt es bei Enermax:
- Enermax ELC120
- Enermax ELC240

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr wolltet schon immer einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Enermax die Chance dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Wasserkühlsystem für Prozessoren zu testen. Es steht je ein Modell des Typs ELC120-TA, ELC120-TB und ELC-240 zur Verfügung. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet einen Test eines Wasserkühlsystems von Enermax verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Gebt am besten auch an, mit welcher Hardware ihr die Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax nutzen möchtet und ob ihr die Variante ELC120-TA, ELC120-TB oder ELC240 bevorzugt. Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern und vorhandene Vergleichsprodukte sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet ihr eine Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst kostenlos registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 22.09.2013. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware fordert den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurück, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang bis Mittwoch, dem 14.08.2013, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## GoldenMic (7. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich um eine der CPU-Kompaktwasserkühlungen zu testen.
Die Bedingungen erfülle ich alle.

Was mein Test vorraussichtlich beinhalten wird:
-Betrachtung des Lieferumfangs
-Betrachtung der Spezifikationen
-Einschätzung des Montagesaufwands sowie eventuell Montageanleitung
-Temperaturvergleich der CPU und sofern möglich anderer Komponenten gegenüber einem Lüftkühler (EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition)
-Lautstärkevergleich zu einem Luftkühler(EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition)
-Betrachtung der Kühlleistung hinsichtlich CPU-Overclocking
-Beurteilung des Preis7Leistungs Verhältnis & Fazit


Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:


CPU | Intel Core i7-870 
CPU-Kühler |  EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition 
Mainboard | Asus P7P55D-E 
Ram | 4 x G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 @1,5V 
HDD | Samsung HD103SJ 1TB
      | Western Digital EARX 2TB
SSD | Samsung SSD 830 Series 128 GB 
Grafikkarte | ASUS ENGTX560 DCII OC/2DI/1GD5
Netzteil | be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W
Gehäuse | Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
Lüfter | Vorderseite:  Fractal Design Silent R2 140mm 
         | Rückseite:    Fractal Design Silent R2 140mm 
Laufwerk | Samsung SH-S223L 
TV Karte | Skystar2 TV PCI
USB 3.0 | InLine 76666B, 4x USB 3.0, low profile, PCIe x1
Hier meine bisherigen Tests:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...hn-matterhorn-shamrock-edition-goldenmic.html
Gastbeitrag: Sharkoon-DarkGlider + Gaming-Mat | ALTERNATE
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...l-design-define-r4-black-pearl-goldenmic.html


Ich würde bevorzugt das Produkt Enermax ELC120-TB oder Enermax ELC240 testen. Das Produkt Enermax ELC120-TA ist für mich nicht sonderlich interessant, da ich ein schlichtes Gehäuse habe und der Kühler wohl eher für jemanden interessant wäre der auf Modding oder zumindest Lichteffekte steht und diese zum Beispiel durch ein Gehäuse mit durchsichtiger Seitenwand auch zur Show stellen kann.
Für stärke OC-Möglichkeiten wäre natürlich der Enermax ELC240 interessanter.

Ich hoffe darauf ausgewählt zu werden.

Gruß,
GoldenMic


----------



## beren2707 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den Enermax-Lesertest bewerben.

Da ich seit nunmehr 15 Jahren Computer intensiv nutze, verfüge ich über   ein relativ großes Spektrum an Erfahrung mit verschiedenen CPU-Kühlern, habe zwar selbst noch keine derartige AiO-Wasserkühlung besessen, durfte jedoch bereits mit einer Corsair H100 beim Asus ROG-Camp erste Erfahrungen sammeln.   In meinem aktuellen System weilt seit dem letzten Lesertest der ETS-T40-TA, gegen welchen die AiO antreten müsste, der Macho liegt ebenfalls bereit; für vergleichbare Werte der Testkandidaten würde ich jeweils als Wärmeleitpaste Gelid GC-Extreme verwenden. Da ich in meinem Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced auch über ausreichend Platz im Deckel verfüge, wäre es vom Platz her egal, ob ELC240 oder ELC120; tendentiell würde ich den ELC240 aufgrund des stärkeren Radiators und des großen Platzangebots in meinem Gehäuse bevorzugen. In jedem Fall würde ich zusätzlich, für einen Test mit alternativen Lüftern, jeweils zwei NB BlackSilentPro Lüfter erwerben (im Falle des ELC240 sogar vier für einen zusätzlichen Push+Pull-Testdurchlauf). 

Wenn ich eine der genannten Kühllösungen testen dürfte, müsste sie sich  (voraussichtlich) in folgenden Punkten mit ETS-T40-TA und HR02-Macho  messen:


Lieferumfang (Zubehör wie Lüfter-Adapter, Wärmeleitpaste, Werkzeug, Anleitung etc.).
Verarbeitung (allgemeine Verarbeitung des Radiators und des Montagesystems, Qualität der Lüfter, Flexibilität und Stabilität der Verschlauchung etc.).
Montage (Schwierigkeit und Dauer, Stabilität, etc.).
Kühlleistung mit Standardlüftern & den NB als Referenzlüftern (@Stock, @4,2GHz, @4,5GHz, Ausloten des Maximaltakts (bislang ~4,7 GHz)) in verschiedenen Lastszenarien  (Idle; Prime95, Videokomprimierung, Crysis 3, Skyrim, BF3); Messung der Temperaturen der Spannungswandler des Mainboards, des Arbeitsspeichers und PCBs der Grafikkarte mittels eines Infrarot-Thermometers.
Lautstärke der Lüfter und der Pumpe  (da ich über keine Messegeräte verfüge, würde ich in einem sehr leisen   Raum die Lüfter und die Pumpe einmal im Abstand von 50cm mit einem Mikrofon aufnehmen   und die Sounddateien zur Vergleichbarkeit hochladen; zusätzlich würde  ich  diese Prozedur noch einmal im üblichen Abstand von 1m durchführen).
Subjektive Einschätzung, Optik, Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, Vergleich der Testkandidaten, Vergleich Standard- vs. Referenzlüfter etc.
Mein aktuelles Testsystem:


Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600K, gekühlt         durch Enermax ETS-T40-TA.
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 Rev. 1.3 BIOS F12.
 Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Sniper 8GB 1600MHz 1,25V.
 Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 256GB + HD103SJ + Seagate ST2000DM001.
 Grafikkarte: Powercolor HD 7970 V3 mit Arctic Xtreme 7970
 Netzwerkkarte: Bigfoot Killer NIC 2100.
 Soundkarte: Xonar Essence ST.
 Netzteil: be quiet! E8-CM-480W.
  Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM 690 II Advanced II USB 3.0 (Lüfter:          Front (einblasend): 1x140mm be quiet! Silent Wings II, 1x120mm Enermax T.B.          Apollish blau in Lian Li EX-332N; Seitenteil (einblasend):          1x120mm Enermax T.B. Apollish blau; Heck (ausblasend): 1x120mm          CoolerMaster; Deckel (ausblasend): 1x140mm be quiet! Silent Wings II, 1x140mm          be quiet! Shadow Wings Mid Speed. Alle Lüfter sind auf 5V          gedrosselt).
 Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional x64 SP1.
Aufgrund   meines Platzangebots würden natürlich alle Kühler problemlos in mein   Gehäuse passen; sollte es nicht der ELC 240 werden, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich, passend zu meinen beiden anderen Lüftern, den ELC120-TA testen dürfte.

Als versierter Lehramtsstudent, im nunmehr siebten Semester  mit den  Fächern Deutsch, Geschichte und Sozialkunde in Würzburg,  müsste mein  Stil den Anforderungen, nach mehreren verfassten  wissenschaftlichen  Arbeiten, vollstens entsprechen; zum Vergleich meine  bisherigen (Leser-)Tests: Mein Review + Unboxing zur Cooler Master Quick Fire Pro, der Enermax-ETS-T40-TA-Lesertest und der A4Tech-Lesertest.  Da ich mittlerweile über eine Sony Alpha 65 verfüge, sollten gute Aufnahmen in Bild und Videoform (da ich auch ein Unboxing-Video erstellen würde) kein Problem darstellen.

Ich hoffe daher, dass ich den Ansprüchen erneut gerecht und für den Lesertest in Anspruch genommen werde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (7. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für ein Sample des ELC120-TB.

Seit gut 8 Jahren beschäftigt mich jetzt schon zunehmend das Thema PC Hardware.
Seitdem haben mehrere selbst zusammengestellte Rechner meinen Besitz durchlaufen.
Der Einbau stellt mich also vorraussichtlich vor keine große Herausforderung.

Nun aber die Punkte, auf die ich mich im Review vertiefe:


 *Die Verpackung*    Optik und Schutz der Komponenten.
 *Der Lieferumfang*    Lüfteradapter, Befestigungsmaterialien etc.
 *Die Verarbeitungsqualität*    Haptik, Klackern oder andere Mängel.
 *Der Einbau*    Komlexizität bei AMD- und Intel-Montage
 *Die Lautstärke* (subjektiv)    Von Pumpe und Lüftern einzeln geregelt.
 *Die Kühlleistung*    In Abhängigkeit der Lüfter- und Pumpengeschwindigkeit, mit zwei NB eloop B12-P und mit jeweils nur einem Lüfter.
 *Der Stromverbrauch*    Durch Verbrauchsmessung mit und ohne Lüfter oder Pumpe.
 *Der Ausbau*    Die Erreichbarkeit von Push Pins oder Schrauben zur Demontage.
Dabei wird die Kühlung in zwei Systemen verbaut.
Die wichtigsten Spezifikationen hierzu wie folgt:


i7 2600k (95W), Asus P8Z68-V, LianLi A05NB
Phenom II x4 955W (125W), Asus M3N68-VM, Sharkoon MS120
Aufgrund von Platzproblemen berwerbe ich mich nicht zum ELC240, da dieser schlichtweg nicht im i7 System unterkommt.
Und ein Test am offenen Aufbau ist mir zu praxisfern.
Generell wäre ich beiden 120er Versionen nicht abgebeigt, doch ist mir der Silent Betrieb wichtiger als die Optik.
Daher bevorzuge ich den ELC120TB mit T.B.Silence-Lüftern.


Der Kühler muss sich dann sowohl im Standardbetrieb, als auch im moderat übertakteten Betrieb beweisen.
Er tritt dabei im 1. Testsystem gegen den Boxed-Kupferkühler von Intel und einen Scythe Mugen 3 an.
Im zweiten System fönt derweil der AMD Boxed gegen ihn.


Der Test wird dabei mit selbst erstellten Diagrammen zu den Messwerten verdeutlicht.
Die Fotos übernimmt eine Panasonic Lumix FZ62.
Sofern das Wetter es zulässt, wird bei natürlichem Licht gearbeitet und fotografiert.


Auf Wunsch werde ich mich auch um eine verkürzte englische Version des Testes bemühen.



Ich hoffe, ich entspreche euren Anforderungen.


MfG
Tj@rden


----------



## Stern1710 (7. August 2013)

Ich möchte mich auch für den Lesertest bewerben.
Im Gegensatz zu meinen Vorrednerb beschäftige ich mich erst seit kurzen mit Hardware (1 Jahr, mit PCs im allgemeinen seit ca. 5 Jahren). Voraus möchte ich sagen, dass ich weder professionelle Messgeräte (Lautstärke etc.) besitze und ich mich eher auf meine subjektiven Eindrücke verlassen werde (Skale von 1 -10, 1 = Leise 10 = Unerträglich). Vorallem ist für mich die Alltagstauglichkeit besonders wichtig
Belasten würde ich den Prozessor mit Prime95, Skyrim, Guild Wars 2, aber auch weniger aufwendigen Titeln (Risen 2), um einen Eindrück über verschiedene Lastszenarien zu erhalten.

Auf folgendes würde ich besonderen Wert legen:
Montage: Wie einfach oder kompliziert ist das Ganze (evtl. 2 Personen nötig) 
Lieferumfang: Was ist dabei
Fallstricke: Auf was muss man besonders achten (Evtl. unsaubere Verarbeitung oder ähnliches)
Wie gut schlägt die Wasserkühlung sich im Gegensatz zu meinem Noctua nh-u12p se2 mit !einem! Lüfter

Mein System:

Intel Core i5 3470 (3,2 Ghz)
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
XFX Radeon HD 6950 DD
Etwas betagtes Be Quiet Dark Power P7 550W
16 GB Arbeitsspeicher (ohne KÜhler)
1 Hecklüfter Noctua 120mm (hinausblasend)
2 Fronlüfter Be Quiet Shadow Wings 120mm 800 rpm @ 7 V (saugend)
2x WD Blue 500GB
DVD-Brenner
Gehäuse: NZXT Source 210 Elite

MfG
Stern1710

Edit: Ich würde mich für die 120mm - Varianten interessieren


----------



## Zwitschack (7. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich ein Sample eines Enermax ELC120.

Ich bewerbe mich auf das Enermax ELC120 Sample, da ich mit meinem aktuellen Rechner kein OC betreiben kann und somit den Enermax ELC240 für jemanden lassen möchte, der mit einem OC-fähigen System die Kompaktwasserkühlung auch an ihre Grenzen bekommen kann. Beschäftige mich nun schon seit ein paar Jahren mit PCs und bin immer auf der Suche nach optimalen und langlebigen Lösungen für verschiedenste Anwendungen. 

Sollte ich eines der Samples erhalten dürfen, dann werde ich auf folgende Themen eingehen:
- Verpackung: wie sieht diese aus und sind alle wichtigen Informationen schon darauf zu finden
- Lieferumfang: was ist alles Vorhanden und was hätte noch dabei sein können
- Sockelvergleich: Einbau für Intel (Sockel 1155) und AMD (Sockel 939)
- Einbauposition: besseres Kühlergebnis, wenn der Radiator hinten oder oben angebaut wird
- Lüfterbetrieb: push-, pull- oder push&pull-Betrieb am effektivsten
- Kühlervergleich: Vergleich der Kühlleistung mit anderem Kühler (EKL Groß Glockner)
- Lüftervergleich: Vergleich der Kühlleistung mit anderer Lüfterbestückung (Arctic F12)

Hierbei werden mein Hauptrechner und ein weitere vorhandene Hardware mit folgenden wichtigen Komponenten benutzt:




 Intel | AMD
 Intel Xeon 1230v2 |  AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
 ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP |  Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe
 32GB DDR3 1600 RAM |  2GB DDR 400 RAM
 Geforce 660ti 2GB | Radeon HD4350 

 für beide Systeme
 Bitfenix Shinobi
 BeQuite Staight Power E9 400W
 Intel 520 120GB
 Prime95 für Stresstests 
Bilder werden von mir mit eine Nikon Coolpix L810 aufgenommen und die ermittelten Messwerte mit Hilfe von Diagrammen dargestellt und verglichen. Leider kann ich noch keinen Test vorweisen und hoffe auf eine Zusammenarbeit mit Enermax und PCGamesHardware.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Zwitschack


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann melde ich mich auch mal freiwillig, eine der Kompakt-WaKüs zu testen 

Mein Test wird (mindestens) die folgenden Punkte umfassen:
- Betrachtung des Lieferumfangs und der Verarbeitung
- eine bebilderte Einbauanleitung (wobei auch auf die Positionierbarkeit und Vielseitigkeit der WaKü eingegangen wird)
- selbstverständlich wird die WaKü auch getestet hinsichtlich der Leistung und der Lautheit, natürlichmit Diagrammen

Im Test müsste die WaKü gegen meinen HR-02 Macho (über den ich auch schon einen Lesertest verfasst habe, siehe hier) und den Boxed-Kühler antreten, wobei folgendes System zum Einsatz kommt:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K - geköpft (sowohl @stock, als auch im übertakteten Zustand)
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-GD65
Grafikkarte: Asus HD 7950 DC2T mit einem MK-26
RAM: Avexir Core 2x4GB CL9 2133MHz
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 580W
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi XL

Unter Umständen könnte ich die WaKü auch noch im Office-System meines Vaters testen, welches über folgende Komponenten verfügt:

CPU: Intel Core i5-760
Mainboard: Gigabyte H55M-USB3
Grafikkarte: Asus EAH 5450 Silent
RAM: 4GB Corsair C8
Netzteil: Corsair CX500
Gehäuse: Blackstorm Raidmax


Über ein Testsample würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Am liebsten würde ich die Enermax ELC24 testen, da sie für mein System mit dem geräumigen Gehäuse und der übertakteten CPU am besten geeignet ist.


Gruß,
s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (7. August 2013)

Nein, habe vermutlich doch keine zeit!


----------



## Malkav85 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,

ich würde mich gerne für den Test der "ELC 240" bewerben.

Als Testsystem dient ein Intel Xeon 1230v2, welcher auf einem ASRock Z77 pro4-m läuft. In einem ikonik ra x10 Gehäuse passt der Radiator wunderbar rein. 

"Gegner" sind eine Komplett-WaKü mit 2x Mora2, Heatkiller 3.0 LT und einer Inno HPPS+, sowie eine Kompakt-WaKü von Corsair (H60).

Getestet wird der Einbau in einen Midi und Bigtower und die Verarbeitung; Kühlleistung mit verschiedenen Lüftern; und Kühlleistung gegen Kompakt und Komplett-WakÜ.

Über die anderen beiden Exemplare würde ich mich ebenfalls freuen, falls die Entscheidung schwierig wird.

Gruß
Malkav


----------



## M3talGuy (8. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag liebe Redaktion.

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester  eines Enermax ELC120-TB oder Enermax ELC240.
Da ich seither nur mit Luft kühle, brennts mir in den Fingern mal eine Wasserkühlung auszuprobieren.
Die WaKü müsste sich gegen einen "Scythe Grand Katana" und einen "Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120" (mein Review zu dem Macho) behaupten.
Für Fotos steht mir nach wie vor die Canon EOS 550D meiner Freundin zur Verfügung.

Falls ich als Tester auserwählt würde, währen dies meine folgenden Testpunkte:


*Verpackung*
*Lieferumfang*
*Verarbeitungsqualität 
*
*Montage im Intel-System
*
*Kühlleistung (*Auch gegenüber meinen anderen Kühlern, verschiedene OC-Stufen*)
*
*Lautstärke (*Subjektiv*)
*
*Demontage*
*Fazit*
Natürlich alles was geht bebildert und/oder mit Diagrammen versehen. 

Mein System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:


*CPU*: Intel i5 3570K
*CPU-Kühler*: Scythe Grand Katana
*Grafikkarte*: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 1GB
*Mainboard*: AsRock Z77 Extreme4
*Netzteil*: bequiet! L8 630 Watt
*RAM*: 8GB Corsair Vengeance (2 x 4GB)

Über ein Testsample würde ich mich sehr freuen 


Alex


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi Leute,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit ebenfalls um den Test der Wasserkühlung bewerben.

Mein System sieht dabei wie folgt aus:



CPU-Vergleichskühler| Scythe Ninja 2
CPU| Core i7-920 @3,5GHz
WLP|Arctic MX-4
MB|  Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 v1 
RAM| 12GB A-DATA DDR3 1333MHz @stock
GPU| XFX Radeon R7970 DD @stock-1125MHz
NT| Enermax 87+ 600W 
Was ist geplant?

Bericht zu


Verpackung
Lieferumfang
Verarbeitungsqualität/Haptik
Montage"anleitung"/-bericht
Vergleichstest bzgl CPU Temps, aber auch bzgl Temp der Northbridge, die ja beim X58 recht heis wird. Hier könnte die WaKü einen Nachteil haben.
soweit möglich Bewertung der Lautstärke
Wieder eine Menge toller (Makro-)Bilder 
Fazit
Meine bisherigen Tests sind ja in der Signatur zu finden. Ich denke vom Umfang und auch von der Qualität sollte einem Tests meiner seits nichts im Wege stehen. Bilder haben sich wie man im XFX Test sieht dank Makro-Linse nochmals deutlich steigern können. 



Ich würde mich daher wirklich sehr freuen, wenn ich bei dem Test bedacht werden würde.


----------



## kress (9. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Hiermit würde ich mich gerne auf die Kompaktwasserkühlung ELC240 bewerben.
Den Testanforderungen werde ich gerecht.

Als Testsystem kann ich mit meinem Signatur System dienen. Weiterhin steht ein System mit i7-3770k zur Verfügung.
Um Vorteile und Nachteile in Sachen Montage und Kühlleistung gegenüber einer Luftkühlung aufzuzeigen, würde die ELC240 gegen den Noctua NH-D14 antreten.

Über das Testsample würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MfG Kress


----------



## kazzig (9. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich gerne für den Test des ELC120-TB bewerben. 

Mein Testsystem besteht aus:


*Vergleichskühler*: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
*Prozessor*: Core i5-2500k @ 4 GHz
*Wärmeleitpaste*: Arctic MX-4
*Hauptplatine*: ASRock Pro3 Gen3
*Arbeitsspeicher*: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333MHz
*Grafikkarte*: GTX 570 Phantom
*Netzteil*: FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W

Was wird getestet und wie?


Verpackung (Design, Ergonomie, Welche Erwartung hat der Benutzer?)
Lieferumfang (Ist Zubehör dabei und in welchem Umfang?)
Verarbeitungsqualität (Ergonomie, Verletzungsgefahr?, Haptik)
Montageanleitung (Könnte ein Laie die Wasserkühlung technisch einwandfrei aufbauen, IKEA-Logik?)
Vergleichstest bezüglich CPU Temperatur
Subjektive Bewertung der Lautstärke
Deutscher Text ohne Vermischung von Englisch und Deutsch (Zugänglichkeit)
Viele tolle Bilder 
Fazit
Selbstverständlich würde ich mich riesig freuen, wenn ich in den engeren Kreis der Tester aufgenommen werde!
Ich führe selber aktiv einen Blog und weiß, dass mir das Schreiben liegt. Mir macht es Spaß über Hardware, sowie auch anderen Themen, zu schreiben (siehe Blog). Ich mag keine halben Sachen und engagiere mich immer intensiv, wenn ich an etwas arbeite.


----------



## ULKi22 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

Ich würde mich gerne als Lesertester für den Enermax ELC120-TB bewerben. Als vergleichskühler würde ein ETS-T40-TB aus selbem Hause dienen.
Testen würde ich was man bei einem CPU Kühler eben testen kann, Temperatur- und Lautstärkeentwicklung, letzteres aufgrund fehlender technischer Helferlein subjektiv.  
Selbstverständlich würde ich auch auf andere Faktoren wie Verarbeitungsqualität, Lieferumfang und Montage näher eingehen.
Für die visuelle Untermalung des Tests würde mir eine Nikon Coolpix L110 zur Seite stehen.

Als Testsystem steht folgendes zur Verfügung:
AMD FX-8120
Asus Crosshaiv V Formula
G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB 
Powercolor Radeon HD 6950 2GB Ref. Design
Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB
XFX XXX Edition 650W
NZXT Lexa S

Da der FX-8120 ordentlich viel Abwärme erzeugt, vorallem wenn er auch noch übertaktet wird, wäre er ein guter Kandidat um den Kühler auf die Probe zu stellen. 

Da ich gerade mehr als genug Freizeit zur Verfügung stehen habe würde ich mich freuen dieser ein wenig entgegenwirken zu können, indem ich diesen hübschen Kühler testen dürfte. 

Gruß,
Ph@ntazma


----------



## Sauerland (10. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH,

 ich würde mich hier auch gerne als Tester für die Enermax ELC240 bewerben.

 Als langjähriger Nutzer eines Systems (13 Jahre) mit Wasserkühlung, welches ich im laufe der Jahre sukzessive (vom K6-III) immer weiter ausgebaut habe (Tripple-Radiator) würde ich diesem gerne mal die Leistung eines derartigen Komplett-Systems gegenüber stellen.

 Beim meinem AM3+ System mit einem 960T welcher als OC 6-Kerner läuft, dürfte sich dann sicherlich gut abzeichnen wozu die Enermax ELC240 Komplettkühlung in der Lage ist, bzw. eben nicht.

 Schafft es das Kühlsystem einen 960T als 4-Kerner mit 4Ghz zu betreiben, bzw. wie weit geht es bei einem OC dieser einmaligen CPU bei Freischaltung zum 6-Kerner.

 Ich hoffe diesmal in die engere Wahl zu kommen.


 Viele Grüße euer treuer Leser sauerland


----------



## Luca1801 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH - Team!

Ich würde mich dafür bereit erklären, den Enermax ELC120-TA zu testen.

In meinem Computer befinden sich:

Prozessor:   Intel Core *i5 3570k*
Mainboard:  Gigabyte *Z77X - UD3H*
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Gainward *GTS450*
Netzteil:     BeQuiet *Pure Power mit 530Watt* Leistung
Prozessorkühler: *Noctua NH-U14S*
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 - 1600Mhz (High Profile)
Wärmeleitpaste: Noctua *NT-H1*

Ich habe die Möglichkeit mit einer Nikon D3200 das Auspacken, Einbauen und den Betrieb des Kompaktwasserkühlers auf Bildern bzw. Videos festzuhalten.

Zusätzlich kann ich mithilfe eines Mikrofons die Lautstärke des Enermax ELC120-TA im Vergleich zu dem Noctua und Boxed Kühler demonstrieren.



Mein Testbericht würde folgende Punkte enthalten:

o Verpackungsmaterial

o Lieferumfang

o Aussehen des Kühlers

o Vollständigkeit der Anleitung

o Einbau bzw. Inbetriebnahme

o Kühlleistung und Lautstärke im Vergleich zu Luftkühlern (in Idle/Last/Vollast Zuständen der CPU)

o Kühlpotential bei Übertaktung der CPU

o Fotos im Eingebauten Zustand sowie Platzeinnahme in kleineren Gehäusen

o Fazit, Preisleistung



Es würde mich freuen, wenn ich das Produkt bewerten, beschreiben und verwenden darf. Das wäre meine erste Lesertestbewertung, die ich auch möglichst neutral beurteilen werde.

Grüße von mir aus Wien, Luca


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Redaktion.

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für das ELC120-TA, oder ELC120-TB.
Da ich besitzer eines Bitfenix Shinobi bin, kann ich die Leistung und den Platzverbrauch in Midi Towern testen.
Als Test CPU dient mein Core i5 2500k.
Es ist eine weit verbreitete Gamer CPU, die zur Zeit mit einem NZXT Havik 140 gekühlt wird.
Für Bilder steht meine Canon 450D zur verfügung.

Das ist zwar nicht viel Text als Bewerbung, aber es steht alles wissenswertes drinn was Sie wissen müssen. 

Mfg Marc


----------



## FrankSchramm (10. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Tester für ELC 120   Hallo PCGH Redaktion

Da ich sehr viel Interesse an Hardware habe und mir meinen PC selbst zusammenstellte, auch in der Lage bin Digitalfotos mit meiner Olympus zu schießen bin ich der ideale Kandidat.

PC Profile:
Gehäuse:     Thermaltake Chaser MK 1
Tastatur:    Gigabyte Aivia
Maus:         Steelseries MLG
Mauspad:    Gigabyte Krypton
Monitor:     Ilyama Prolite 2274 HDS
Sound:       Logitech 2.1
Mainbord:    MSI Z77A GD65
Onbordsound: THX Studio Pro 898
Grafik:      Gainward Nvidia GTX 670 Phantom
CPU:         Intel Ivy Bridge 3770K
Ram:         G-Skill Rispaw  1866 8GB
Kühler:      Thermalright Archon Rev.A
Netzteil:    Bequit Straight Power 600w
Optisch:     Sony Optiarc 5300 Blue Ray + samsung SH 222B
Festp:        1x500GB Samsung 830 SSD   1x Samsung 1000 Gb  HDD
D Mark 11 :  P:9466  X:3267


----------



## blauhaar (11. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Einen schönen guten Morgen !

Meine Bewerbung fehlt noch. Und warum ?
Erstens trage ich mich mit dem Gedanken auf WaKü umzusteigen und da kommt dieser Test gerade richtig.
Desweiteren bin ich seit Äonen eingefleischter und passionierter Schrauber und Bastler, wobei bei mir der Schwerpunkt eher bei gut und günstig liegt.
Etwas ausgefallenere Hardware darf´s dann gelegentlich auch mal sein.
Und außerdem bin ich Sternzeichen Jungfrau. Da wird alles ganzgenau untersucht, und wenns sein muß auch mal auseinandergenommen.

Und nun zu meinem kleinen Liebling:
Ein Xeon E3-1230, gekühlt von einem Thermalright HR-02 Macho auf einem MSI Z77A-GD65, dazu 16 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 und eine Zotac GTX 560Ti448@762 ( eine von 10 000, wenn´s denn stimmt ). Das OS ist Windows Professional 64bit auf einer Samsung SSD 830 mit 128GB nebst zwei HDDs mit 500GB und 250GB. Und das ganze in einem Aerocool HiTech7Pro. Eine Maus habe ich nicht, ich habe eine R.A.T.

Alternativ bewerbe ich mich als Korrekturleser für die Heftausgabe.

Viele liebe Grüße von blauhaar


----------



## Axonia (11. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes Team 
auch ich möchte mich für dieses Lesertest bewerben.
Setzte mich jetzt schon seit einigen Jahren mit Hardware und im allgemeinen mit dem "PC" auseinander, sodass es mein liebstes wenn auch teuerstes Hobby ist.
Ich kann einen anderen Lesertest noch nicht vorweisen, würde mich aber über eine Chance und das Vertrauen mir gegenüber freuen.

Meine Hardware sieht wie folgt aus.

CPU: i7 3770k (geköpft)
MB:  Asrock Extreme4
GPU: HD 7950 @Artic Hybrid
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 Speicher der Firma Avexir @1600Mhz
NT:  BQ e9 480 Watt

Ich würde mich für die ELC240 Version entscheiden, da ich derzeit selber eine AiO-Wasserkühlung besitze, allerdings aus dem Hause Corsair in Form der H60i.
Mich selber interessiert der Unterscheid zwischen diesen beiden, da der Radiator auch doppelt so groß ist.
Kann Enermax in Sachen: Qualität, [Leistung(Zum Beispiel: Prime,BF etc.)], [Lautstärke(subjektiv)] das gleiche aufweisen, oder etwa nicht ? Das würde ich gerne herausarbeiten.
Neben dem Kampf gegen die h60i würde noch der Intel Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen um die geworbene Leistung der AiO´s auch zu beweisen.
Als Kamera für Fotos steht mir eine Lumix aus dem Hause Panasonic zur Verfügung.

Der Aufbau des Reviews würde wie folgt aussehen:

-Einleitung
-Verpackung 
-Lieferumfang
-Erster Eindruck
-Montage
-Test
-Fazit

Dies alles würde mit genügend Fotos und Diagrammen ergänzt werden.
Da ich weder Corsair noch Enermax Fanboy bin, würde das Review völlig neutral sein.

Lieben Gruß 
Der Koala Axonia


----------



## Neo11 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
mein Name ist Tom, bin 17 Jahre alt und besuche aktuell noch das Gymnasium in der 11. Klasse. Ich komme aus Minden und zu meinen Hobbys gehören neben Fahrrad fahren und schwimmen auch das Programmieren und ich beschäftige mich immer gerne mit neuen technischen Gerätschaften aller Art.
In letzter Zeit habe ich bereits mehrere Testberichte geschrieben, wobei dies mir immer wieder eine Freude bereitet hat, da ich mich so immer ausgiebig mit neuen Techniken/Features auseinandersetzen konnte.
Aus diesem Grund würde ich auch gerne die Kompaktwasserkühlung ELC120-TB von Enermax testen. Bis jetzt hatte ich nur verschiedene Luftkühlungen im Einsatz, unter anderem den Mugen 2, den Prolimatech Genesis und aktuell den BeQuiet Shadow Rock Pro SR1, mit welchem ich sehr zufrieden bin. Jedoch hat mich auch immer eine Kompaktwasserkühlung gereizt, da ich dort in der Hoffnung war, das diese auch beim Overclocking die nötigen Reserven bietet. Jedoch wurde ich immer wieder von negativen Berichten über laute Pumpen oder ähnliches abgeschreckt.
Deshalb würde ich in meinen Test vor allem auf die Lautstärke unter verschiedenen Lastsituationen eingehen und Herausfinden, inwieweit vielleicht sogar eine Passive Kühlung möglich ist.

Meinen Test würde ich wie folgt aufbauen:

Unboxing/Zubehör (sind genug Schrauben und alles andere was benötigt wird vorhanden)
Einbau (gibt es Komplikationen mit anderer Hardware/Platzbedarf/Sind die Schläuche lang genug?)
Dichte des Systems, auch wenn man die Verbindungen Belastet?
Lautstärke (wie laut ist die Pumpe?)/ Betrieb mit 1/2 Lüftern
Versuch einer passiven Kühlung
Temperatur
Leistung beim Overclocking
Fazit/ Ist eine Kompaktwasserkühlung überhaupt sinnvoll?

Vergleichen würde ich die Wasserkühlung mir dem Boxed Kühler von Intel und dem BeQuiet Shadow Rock Pro SR1.
Fotos würde ich mit meiner Nikon D5200 machen.

Zum Abschluss noch das Testsystem:
Intel Core i5 2500K
ASRock Z77 Pro4-M
8 GB RAM
BeQuiet Straight Power 560W E8
250GB SSD
Fractal Design Define R4

MfG
Tom


----------



## n3rd (11. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Bewerbe mich für den Leser-Test des "Enermax ECL240" Kompaktwasserkühlers.
Nach meinem Debüt als Artikelschreiber für die Hardwarekomponenten, möchte ich
eine zweite Chance erhalten. Die resultierende Review soll umfangreicher, übersichtlicher
werden und das Bildmaterial bessere Qualität aufweisen.

Die Review wird wie folgt zusammengestzt:

- Lieferumfang
- Verpackung
- Qualität der Verarbeitung
- Bedienungsanleitung
- Installation
- Kühlleistung

Testparkour

Temperaturen IDLE - CPU @ stock
Temperaturen LOAD - CPU @ stock
Temperaturen IDLE - CPU @ stock @ Referenzlüfter
Temperaturen LOAD - CPU @ stock @ Referenzlüfter
Temperaturen IDLE - CPU @ OC
Temperaturen LOAD - CPU @ OC

Im Testparkour werden ebenfalls folgende Kühler als Kontrahenten enthalten werden:

AMD boxed Kühler
Scythe Katana 3
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Corsair H40

Für die hervorragenden Bilder wird eine Canon EOS 550D mit Sigma EX 28-70 mm F2,8 Objektiv sorgen.
Die entsprechende Umgebung und Licht werden von einem (seit kurzen erworbenen) Minifotostudio mit 
Leuchtmittel (König) und Blitz gezaubert.
Die Korrektheit meiner Schreibe wird vor der Präsentation von mehreren Personen überprüft.
Am Ende möchte ich der PCGH-Crew und den Herstellern einen Dank aussprechen, dass 
einfachen Lesern, wie wir alle hier im Forum, eine solche Möglichkeit geboten wird. 

Lg. n3rd


----------



## Mite (14. August 2013)

*Ein Test! Jetzt und hier mit mir!*

Ahoi, 

bewerben möchte ich mich hier für den Test des "Enermax ECL240", welcher perfekt in mein neues System passen würde. Der Radiator würde natürlich unter dem Deckel meines Cases seinen Platz finden. Alternativ wäre es in meinem Gehäuse möglich, statt des eingebauten Kühlers auch einen der "ELC120" an der Rückseite zu befestigen.

Seit nun mehr 18Jahren bastel ich selbst an meinen Systemen, angefangen damals mit dem AMD Athlon DX4-100 bis zu meinem aktuellen Rechner, welchen ich erst seit ein paar Tagen habe. Zwischendurch habe ich immer wieder die Freuden der WaKü genossen, doch bin ich in meinem vorhergehenden Rechner bei Luftkühlung geblieben, da dieser vornehmlich auf Modding und Design ausgelegt war. Das neue System liegt auf dem Schwerpunkten Kühlung und Geräuschvermeidung. Ehrenamtlich verfasse ich u.a. Pressemitteilungen und Berichte, sodaß mir ein gewisser Wortschatz zur Verfügung steht. Fotos würde ich am liebsten unter CC BY-SA 3.0 Lizenz bereitstellen (was euch ja jede Freiheit lässt)

In der Prüfung werde ich - unter anderem, aber nicht abschliessend- auf folgende Topics eingehen (aus der Sicht eines "Casual Users"):

♦ *Verpackung und Inhalt* 
♦ *Verarbeitungsqualität*
♦ *Einbau in ein AMD 3+ System*
♦ *Lautstärke* Idle / Volllast
♦ *Temperatur* Idle / Volllast
♦ *Demontage*
♦ *Fazit und Wertung*

Mein Programm um den CPU auf Volldampf zu bringen wäre natürlich _3DMark_. Auch ein Test in natürlicher Umgebung (prozessorintensive Spiele) ist unter Punkt 4 und 5 vorgesehen.


Die wichtigsten Daten meines *Test-System* möchte ich euch hier näher kurz näher vorstellen:



*Gehäuse*
 | Aerocool Xpredator X3 Midi-Tower - schwarz/orange
*CPU*
 | AMD FX-8320, 8 Core, 3,5 GHz 
*CPU-Kühler*
 | beiliegender boxed Kühler (zum Vergleich) / ggf. auch 
_Alpenföhn Himalaya_
*Mainboard*
 | Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 990FX
*Grafikkarte*
 | Sapphire 1GB D5 HD7850 
*Ram*
 | Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer Series O/B LED, DDR3-1866, CL9 - 2x4GB

Der Mite


----------



## Quppi (14. August 2013)

*AW: Ein Test! Jetzt und hier mit mir!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
hiermit möchte auch ich mich um einen Test der Kompaktwasserkühlungenen von Enermax bewerben. Ich selber bin im Moment Schüler an einem Gymnasium und komme nach den Sommerferien in die 12. Klasse. Privat beschäftige ich mich viel mit PC Hardware und stelle regelmäßig für Freunde oder in Foren PC-Systeme zusammen unbd helfe beim Zusammenbau. Dabei wurden bis jetzt aber nur Luftkühler verbaut und es wäre für mich auch eine gute Möglichkeit eine Kompaktwasserkühlung zu testen.
Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87-D3H
Ram: G.Skill Ares 8GB 1600MHz
GPU: Gainward GTX 460
PSU: be quiet Pure Power L8-CM-430W
SSD: Samsung 840 120GB
HDD: Maxtor DiamondMax 23 500GB
Gehäuse: Antec Eleven Hundred
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B @ 2 120mm Lüfter
Gehäusebelüftung: Standard: 200mm Lüfter im Deckel und 120mm Lüfter auf der Rückseite
Testen würde ich gerne die Enermax ELC120-TA Kompaktwasserkühlung, welche in meinem Gehäuse auch schön sichtbar wäre. Ich erhoffe mir von ihr, dass sie es schafft meinen Prozessor selbst bei OC auf angenehmen Temperaturen zu halten, woran der Scythe-Kühler leider gescheitert ist. 
Testen würde ich folgende Punkte:
-Verarbeitungsqualität
-Einbauaufwand
-Temperatur und Lautstärke im Idle, sowie unter Last bei Standardtakt und Overclocking auf 4.2GHz (Vergleich mit Scythe Mugen 3)
-Wenn möglich oc auf 4.5GHz, woran der Scythe gescheitert ist.
Dazu kommt natürlich noch eine Betrachtung des Lieferumfangs und der technischenen Spezifikationen.
Ich hoffe, dass ich, obwohl ich noch keinen Lesertest verfasst habe, eine Kompaktwasserkühlung von Enermax testen darf und würde zu dieser gerne ein schönes Review schreiben. 
Liebe Grüße 
Quppi


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Danke für eure Bewerbungen. Der Thread ist bis zur Bekanntgabe der Lesertester geschlossen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um folgende Community-Mitglieder:

ELC120-TA: beren2707 
ELC120-TB: ~Tj@rden~
ELC240: Axonia


----------



## Skysnake (21. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Schade nicht dabei ;(

Aber ein fettes GZ den Teilnehmern 

Jetzt hoffe ich aber auch auf schöne und informative Tests


----------



## beren2707 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Danke nochmals für die Wahl. Bin schon fleißig am Planen und Ausbaldowern geeigneter Testmethoden.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Schade, hätte auch gern mitgemacht.

Glückwunsch an die Ausgewählten.


----------



## M3talGuy (21. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - jetzt bewerben!*

Sowas aber auch, nicht dabei 
Naja, Glückwunsch und viel Spaß den Auserwählten


----------



## Axonia (21. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich bedanke mich auch noch einmal 
Freue mich schon wahnsinnig das Teil auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.
Bin auch schon fleißig in der Planphase.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (22. August 2013)

Dann will ich mich auchmal bedanken 

Für die Wahl und für die Glückwünsche hier.
Ich hoffe, das Review wird euch gefallen


----------



## beren2707 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Der ELC120-TA ist heute eingetroffen. Werde ab nächster Woche fleißig testen.


----------



## Axonia (29. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich wünsche viel Spaß  Ich muss mich noch etwas geduldigen


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (29. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Die TB war heute auch schon da.
Mit viel Zusammen- und wenig Auseinanderreißen bleibt das Paket aber bis morgen Nachmittag zu.
Dann kanns losgehen


----------



## Klutten (29. August 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich freue mich auf eure Ergebnisse und Erfahrungen. Viel Spaß mit den Kühlungen.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (1. September 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

So meine Lieben.
Version 1.0 ist online und hier zu finden.

Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen.
Die Werte und Montage des AMD Systems folgen aller Vorraussicht nach morgen.

Dort wird er noch im Idle und unter Last mit dem AMD boxed verglichen.
Ich frage mich, wer die bessere Figur macht 

Edit:
Version 1.1 mit AMD system ist auch online


----------



## Axonia (15. September 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Wer nun die Version mit dem 240er Radi lesen möchte, hat hier die Möglichkeit dazu.
Freue mich auf euer Feedback


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei CPU-Wasserkühlsysteme von Enermax - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Mein leider nicht so positiven Erfahrungen mit der Kühllösung sind mittlerweile auch hier nachzulesen.
Über Rückmeldungen zum Test würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------

